
I’ve Seen The Future Of Mashups, And Its Name Is PizzaShare - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/25/ive-seen-the-future-of-mashups-and-its-name-is-pizzashare/
======
jakewolf
Is there a way any techcrunch article can be automatically forwarded to the
website under review so we can talk about our take on the site instead of the
author's?

------
vaksel
was "launched" here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=487797>

~~~
profgubler
This makes me wonder if Techcrunch is reading HN, looking for people who are
launching their startup. Then if they like it they decide to write about it.

~~~
vaksel
they do, Arrington said so himself a while back

